# Where to take kids kayak fishing in Panama City



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got some guests coming down from Marianna this weekend. They've got 2 young (3rd & 5th grade) kids and they want to fish from their kayaks (they're experienced, but not around PC). I have never been in a kayak around PC, but there seems to be plenty of protected water that should harbor fish. With kids, I think any fish at all will do. Any suggestions on places to go? I live behind Hunts Oyster House in St. Andrews, but can truck the yaks anywhere.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Mill Creek. I can't remember the name of the highway, but it is the county rd. that goes from West Bay to Lynn Haven. Anyway Burnt Mill Creek runs under a bridge on that road and as it get closer to west bay, it opens up. Good Redfish and trout, and not nearly the boat traffic that will be closer to the beach. Tip---The Redfish are more abundant south of the Power lines that cross the creek. 

Good Luck.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, Garbo

I'll give it a try and bring the camera for some (hopefully) good pics.


----------

